
UAV report shuts Songshan airport - Ultramanoid
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2019/05/27/2003715864
======
takanori
It feels like this is now being reported more often. There are reportedly 40K
airports in the world. That’s a pretty good TAM for an effective anti-have
solution. What companies are working on this?

